

RitzJS - JacksonGariety
https://github.com/JacksonGariety/RitzJS

======
deweller
How in the world did this get on the front page of Hacker News?

~~~
JacksonGariety
Cause the web isn't ritzy enough.

------
thirsteh
Please include an example.

